# electrical plan



## Canopus (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi All, 

I am looking for the electrical plan of my Flair, 1997, any suggestion where can I looking for? 

Thanks
Raul


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

What make of electrical panels etc have you got?

I have CBE in my Eura Mobil and found some diagrams etc on their website

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Canopus (Feb 24, 2015)

I think they are CBE too (see photo attached), but it looks like was put in 2005 and the motorhome was made in 1997


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

The C 2005 relates to the CBE model number of the control panel - not the date of install :wink2:

Mine is C 2015

Anyway - have you tried contacting CBE in Italy?

They are helpful and sent me various electrical circuit drawings for the Eura as well as detailed explanation of the operation of the control panel

Try http://www.cbe.it/it/node/165 to start with

Also Marcle leisure may be able to assist

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/-c-343_484.html

Good Luck !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Canopus (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks HarleyDave, 

I am contacting with them!!

Raul


----------

